# Primo vs. Mast



## transcend2007 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was wondering how primo cycles compare to mast.

I have been gathering my primo supplies for a 20 to 24 week cycle at 900 mgs per week in October.

I'd be interested in hear a comparison.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

I know primo is a lot safer than masteron, thats about all I know. I would assume that primobolan at that dosage would be a better choice when it comes to side effects, fat loss and gains, then the typical weekly masteron dose.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> I know primo is a lot safer than masteron, thats about all I know. I would assume that primobolan at that dosage would be a better choice when it comes to side effects, fat loss and gains, then the typical weekly masteron dose.



Would be interested in hearing more on your perspective here. In my experience, Mast is a very mild compound with limited sides and a mild (but not negligible) AI property. Benefits at doses in & around 400 - 500 mg per week include increased hardness & vascularity (when bf% is already low), libido and workout intensity / 'alpha' mindset. 

I've not run Primo before. Interested in this comparison.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 30, 2012)

Mast is a very weak compound with minimal muscle gain. Mast is a good third compound not a second IMO. If you can run primo with the price or your not an old bastard and can run tren. I don't see mast as a second compound unless new in the game or for its loss of fat. Mast also lowers shbg with is great to have on cycle.  The lower the shbg the better off you are. They're two completely different compounds. Primo is a good second compound if you have the money.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 30, 2012)

The knock on primo was always the cost or the fact that it is probably the most counterfeited AAS.  Well, cost is cost and plenty of labs offering quality primo at the moment.  Im using primo at the moment but too early to mention results.  

Never used mast but my understanding, and what led me to choose primo in my cycle, was that while "similar", these two are very different.  Primo is nothing but pure muscle gains - yes, very slow but with little or no water or sides to speak of.    Mast on the other hand is about vascularity, hardening aggression and is the more "aesthetic" compound (also the anti-e effect is an nice kicker).   So depends on what your goals are.  Dont think any comparison would be fiar since they really are different.  

Either way, and as many people advise when this issue comes up, Im going to stack them next time, as I hear that the results from such a stack (with test of course) are  nothing short of unbelievable - with the vast majority of gains held post cycle.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2012)

I just ran mast and primo together for 20 weeks and it was the best cycle yet!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 30, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> *I know primo is a lot safer than masteron,* thats about all I know. I would assume that primobolan at that dosage would be a better choice when it comes to side effects, fat loss and gains, then the typical weekly masteron dose.



What?



NbleSavage said:


> Would be interested in hearing more on your perspective here. In my experience, Mast is a very mild compound with limited sides and a mild (but not negligible) AI property. Benefits at doses in & around 400 - 500 mg per week include increased hardness & vascularity (when bf% is already low), libido and workout intensity / 'alpha' mindset.
> 
> I've not run Primo before. Interested in this comparison.
> 
> ...



He knows no better bro, he's learning like the rust of us even if your a 10 year vet your still learning!


----------



## krashrt (Oct 1, 2012)

They're wayyyyy different.   Primo os awesome in any stack honestly unless your going wet as hell.  I don't see how youd be stuck between the 2?   Primo is usually run for constant long term dry gains.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 1, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Would be interested in hearing more on your perspective here. In my experience, Mast is a very mild compound with limited sides and a mild (but not negligible) AI property. Benefits at doses in & around 400 - 500 mg per week include increased hardness & vascularity (when bf% is already low), libido and workout intensity / 'alpha' mindset.
> 
> I've not run Primo before. Interested in this comparison.
> 
> ...



Masteron is highly androgenic. It can be hard on your hair line, your skin, and your prostate. Primobolan won't mess with your hair, skin, or prostate. That was my reasoning behind my response. Plus Primobolan at a dose of 900mg's a week will yield a greater amount of muscle gained when you put into comparison a typical Masteron dose for men compared to a typical Primobolan dose for men. Assuming diet and training is in order.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Masteron is highly androgenic. It can be hard on your hair line, your skin, and your prostate. Primobolan won't mess with your hair, skin, or prostate. That was my reasoning behind my response. Plus Primobolan at a dose of 900mg's a week will yield a greater amount of muscle gained when you put into comparison a typical Masteron dose for men compared to a typical Primobolan dose for men. Assuming diet and training is in order.



Fair enough. Been interested in Primo for a while now...getting too old to be riding the Tren Train...


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't wait.  I've never run tren.  It sounds like many see mast a milder form of tren.  

What kind of lean mass gains have you guys gotten from a 20 (or longer) week cycle of primo?


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 2, 2012)

Good thread. Primo sounds sexy as hell. I want some.


----------

